# Squatch Projects - Warning: A lot of photos



## Squatchhhammer (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm making this thread for my old and new projects. When I get to machining more, this thread will show more of the various projects that I will undoubtedly be working on.




















Well that's my arbor press from school. There is the hammer I also made in school in the background of the first couple shots. Sorry for the pics if they're too blurry. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## hdskip (Apr 20, 2014)

We still make this project in my precision machining class here in Va. I've been teaching 19 years and it was here when I started. It's an excellent project.
   Gary


----------



## Squatchhhammer (Apr 23, 2014)

I figured it's a common project for schools, and I loved working on it. As you'll notice at the top where the plate is to hold the rack in place, I learned my lesson on extremely small taps. I hated every time I broke or scraped something in the shop, but that drove me insane how easily that they could break. Loved doing the gear and rack tooth cut.


----------



## hdskip (Apr 23, 2014)

We have the same problem here. I'm going to increase the thickness of the up right and put larger threaded holes. There has always been a problem with not enough material thickness there and sometimes the threads show on the outside of the part.
   By the way, nice hide by not drilling all the holes on the cover plate. What other projects have you done? Is your class at the high school level or community college? Keep up the good work!


----------

